# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Waterproofing Bath hob - No bond breaker, bad idea?

## Watters

The green shed has a video on waterproofing a bathtub. In the video there is no bond breaker on the joints between the villaboard on the hob and the villaboard on the wall. Then reinforced bandage is put down. To me this seems wrong, surely there should be silicone or bandage with integrated bond breaker tape on ALL joints. In the video the side of the bathtub has been fully clad. I would have thought that only partly cladding the front of the bathtub initially should be done so that you still have access to pack in the mortar bed for the bath when you fit the bath. Also, in the video the waterproofing has been done in sections. I guess that is okay as long as new sections of waterproofing overlap the already set previous section(s) of waterproofing? Finally, it is hard to see how they intended to tile this, presumably around the lip of the bath rather than tile under the lip?

----------


## intertd6

> The green shed has a video on waterproofing a bathtub. In the video there is no bond breaker on the joints between the villaboard on the hob and the villaboard on the wall. Then reinforced bandage is put down. To me this seems wrong, surely there should be silicone or bandage with integrated bond breaker tape on ALL joints. In the video the side of the bathtub has been fully clad. I would have thought that only partly cladding the front of the bathtub initially should be done so that you still have access to pack in the mortar bed for the bath when you fit the bath. Also, in the video the waterproofing has been done in sections. I guess that is okay as long as new sections of waterproofing overlap the already set previous section(s) of waterproofing? Finally, it is hard to see how they intended to tile this, presumably around the lip of the bath rather than tile under the lip?

  try posting it in the waterproofing section for responses from waterproofers 
inter

----------


## METRIX

Its just a drop in bath, they tile then drop the bath onto the mortar base, connect from underneath and silicon the bath edge to the tile. 
I would assume a bond breaker around the bath is still the go, as it's still an intersection of horizontal to vertical, will find out soon hopefully, enrolled in CERT III Waterproofing.

----------


## phild01

Intersections should have bond breaker.
moving thread to waterproofing.

----------


## intertd6

Off memory bond breaker is only required at floor / wall joints, but it would be good practice to have a silicone bond breaker joint at any internal corner because of possible movement & possible future failure, as far as WP under the drop in bath lip it goes like the following pic.
inter

----------


## Watters

> ...but it would be good practice to have a silicone bond breaker joint at any internal corner because of possible movement & possible future failure

  Thanks, concur. Is there a polyurethane sealant which has bond breaker properties? Sikaflex 11fc doesn't, it would stick to the waterproofing membrane. Polyurethane would be harder wearing, and far less susceptible to mould (I gather) etc.   

> as far as WP under the drop in bath lip it goes like the following pic.

  That diagram is very interesting. The green shed's video differed in that they put put villaboard up the side "and" on the top of the hob. They also didn't install a back stop (neither do Decina where my bath is from but then they don't show any waterproofing either which is a no no - Decina installation diagram options below refer). The aquacheck diagram doesn't indicate what the back stop angle should be made from but presumably either pvc or aluminium will do and doesn't need to be very high? Guess I should install villaboard on top but after the back stop angle has been installed. The aquacheck diagram also shows that that you can indeed tile to the edge of the bath lip instead of the tiles going under the lip which is good. The is preferable because tiles going under the bath lip would have recesses (the grout lines) between the tiles where water could potentially seep underneath one day. Thanks again.    
For general info, below is a photo of my bath hob (cradle, frame, whatever you want to call it) nearing completion.

----------

